

Ibuffer-git: See your files' git status in Ibuffer - jrockway
http://jrockway.github.com/ibuffer-git/
There was an HN article a few days ago complaining about this not existing.  Now it exists.
======
avar
That's very useful. I've got it installed already.

Here's a small patch to it to make it work without your dotemacs:
<http://github.com/avar/ibuffer-git/commit/59674f>

And here's what I had to do to get it working with my dotemacs which uses
autoloads instead of loading everything at startup:
<http://github.com/avar/dotemacs/commit/9bd611>

One day I'll figure out how eproject works, and customize-variable, and
everything else I haven't looked at in Emacs yet :)

~~~
jrockway
Nice. Just FYI, eproject shouldn't be required for this; the functionalities
are orthogonal.

And BTW, I just start my emacs when I login with "emacs --daemon". A few
seconds of latency at startup is better than the latency whenever I first use
something. And it's easier to program for :)

~~~
avar
It's required for using your ibuffer-format which references eproject. I
couldn't be bothered to customize it to something different.

I should probably learn to use eproject anyway.

~~~
jrockway
Fair enough. I also agree on the second point :)

------
jrockway
An article posted here a few days ago suggested that it would be a good idea
to integrate things like open files, project, version control status, etc., so
here is one more piece of that puzzle.

(For project support in emacs, try eproject;
<http://github.com/jrockway/eproject>)

------
almost
What this really needs is a way of performing git operations on the files in
the iBuffer, then it would be a nice replacement for the various git modes for
emacs.

~~~
jrockway
I think Magit works pretty well for this. I will think about it some more;
Ibuffer is probably not the right place for everything, but something more
coherent could be good.

~~~
almost
Magit is pretty good, but it's quite nice to have things based on common bits.

------
tumult
I use magit right now, but one thing about using emacs and the commandline
that bugged me when I tried it was that when changing branches, I would be
prompted for what to do with each open file that had changed. Is there a good
workflow solution for this?

~~~
avar
Yes. You create a stash with your changes, or commit them before switching
branches.

~~~
tumult
Well, I mean with files that are open and unmodified. If I change to a
different branch to work on something else, emacs will prompt me for what to
do with each open file that is different between branches.

~~~
avar
Ah, I don't know if magit has that feature. It's relatively easy conceptually
though.

You'd write a hook for magit that on branch change would check what buffers
were open to files within the repository and refresh their contents.

Maybe something like that exists already. I just press "r" to refresh the file
from the filesystem when editing the individual files in this case.

~~~
tumult
magit _does_ have that feature (automatically reload files etc after changing
branches.) What I want is that feature outside of magit (or other VCS
integration) somehow.

~~~
shabble
try enabling the auto-revert-mode minor mode.

[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Rev...](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Reverting.html)

------
st3fan
This is very nice. Does anyone know of a similar emacs extension for
mercurial?

~~~
jrockway
Should be a matter of changing 2 lines of code; one to run the status command,
one to parse the output.

